# Before you vape that new tank.



## DaveH (22/8/17)

I'm sure a lot of us will buy a new tank or two at Vapecon2017 and why not and now you can't wait to get home and try it out.

Well ................ before you use it for the first time take it to bits and wash it out in hand hot soapy water, rinse it well and allow it to air dry or use some paper towels to dry it.

Use some PG (just a smidgen) on all the 'o' rings and threads, works as a lubricant and it helps to keep it all working smoothly.

You have no idea what as happened or what has been used during the manufacturing process or who has touched it, sneezed or coughed over it.

Don't tell me it "looked clean" you need an electron microscope to see Typhoid bacteria 

No harm in being careful.

Dave

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 6


----------



## antonherbst (22/8/17)

Fortunately i do this with all vape goodies purchased. From shops and forumites. 
And yes it is a very good suggestion to the newbies on the forum to take note of this and us "old" folkes we need to remember this as well. See you all at vapecon this coming saturday.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (22/8/17)

Good advice @DaveH !

Personally I like to think that my tanks are assembled by these beautiful chinese girls, and they test my tank especially for me, so not cleaning it is kinda like a bonding experience between me and the mother of my new child tank!

And yet despite my flawless hygiene practices I'm currently really sick for the second time in three weeks!

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## TheV (22/8/17)

Stosta said:


> Good advice @DaveH !
> 
> Personally I like to think that my tanks are assembled by these beautiful chinese girls, and they test my tank especially for me, so not cleaning it is kinda like a bonding experience between me and the mother of my new child tank!
> 
> And yet despite my flawless hygiene practices I'm currently really sick for the second time in three weeks!


Note to self, that Minivolt needs a deep deep cleaning before first use 

I'm gonna be honest, I'm way to impatient when it comes to toys.
I'll try do better with the next piece of hardware that I stick in my mouth

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RichJB (22/8/17)

I am less concerned about who has touched or sneezed on my gear than I am about machine oil. Germs are unlikely to survive the process of high-temperature vaporisation. Machine oil can. Heating it up doesn't kill it or negate the harm it can do to your insides.

Reactions: Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stosta (22/8/17)

TheV said:


> Note to self, that Minivolt needs a deep deep cleaning before first use
> 
> I'm gonna be honest, I'm way to impatient when it comes to toys.
> I'll try do better with the next piece of hardware that I stick in my mouth


Nah I cleaned it with a tissue paper that I found in the pocket of my winter jammies that I haven't worn in a year, wondered why it didn't get shredded in the wash though...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ASCIIcat (22/8/17)

Stosta said:


> Nah I cleaned it with a tissue paper that I found in the pocket of my winter jammies that I haven't worn in a year, wondered why it didn't get shredded in the wash though...


Really good tissue brand I guess?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (22/8/17)

Good thread @DaveH 

I have been guilty of not washing some of my new gear. Either laziness or eagerness to try it out. But it should be standard protocol.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shaunnadan (22/8/17)

RichJB said:


> I am less concerned about who has touched or sneezed on my gear than I am about machine oil. Germs are unlikely to survive the process of high-temperature vaporisation. Machine oil can. Heating it up doesn't kill it or negate the harm it can do to your insides.



aaah, the machine oil!

i often was asked to do a build at vape meets where people would buy a brand new atty.

not having my ultrasonic around i developed a "portable solution"

i would ask the waiter for a glass of boiling water, dismantle the atty and dunk it all in !

give it a bit of a stir and then decide on what wire and build we were going to go for..... while giving a quick coil building lesson.

afterwards lube the o-rings with a drop of whatever juice was nearby

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (22/8/17)

Stosta said:


> Good advice @DaveH !
> 
> Personally I like to think that my tanks are assembled by these beautiful chinese girls, and they test my tank especially for me, so not cleaning it is kinda like a bonding experience between me and the mother of my new child tank!
> 
> And yet despite my flawless hygiene practices I'm currently really sick for the second time in three weeks!


HAHAHAHHAAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHA DAY MADE WITH THAT!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (22/8/17)

Stosta said:


> Nah I cleaned it with a tissue paper that I found in the pocket of my winter jammies that I haven't worn in a year, wondered why it didn't get shredded in the wash though...


I'm just hoping it is not as a result of a "foreign" substance holding it all together

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ASCIIcat (22/8/17)

TheV said:


> I'm just hoping it is not as a result of a "foreign" substance holding it all together


I don't think the substance would be "too" foreign

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cornelius (22/8/17)

Thank you ruining my new gear ritual, a very basic open and use approach has always worked well.
But some valid points raised and I will definitely do this in future.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hardtail1969 (22/8/17)

Vodka. Vodka sorts all of that out....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## RichJB (22/8/17)

Hardtail1969 said:


> Vodka. Vodka sorts all of that out....



Ja. If you drink enough, you just don't care anymore if there's goggas in your tank and/or juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Lion (22/8/17)

Baaaaahahaha, must admit, I had quite a good laugh reading through this thread...


----------



## antonherbst (22/8/17)

Hardtail1969 said:


> Vodka. Vodka sorts all of that out....


Drinking or washing the new gear with it?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hardtail1969 (22/8/17)

antonherbst said:


> Drinking or washing the new gear with it?



Where did you think flavored vodka comes from? Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lion (22/8/17)

antonherbst said:


> Drinking or washing the new gear with it?



I think that would be drinking it after cleaning with it for the best results

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst (22/8/17)

Hardtail1969 said:


> Where did you think flavored vodka comes from? Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You must tell me where the gogga brand is being sold. I have looked here is the westrand(i call it the "woes" rand)and have not found the gogga vodka yet. . And trust me the name woesrand fits the profiles of some locals in town.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hardtail1969 (22/8/17)

antonherbst said:


> You must tell me where the gogga brand is being sold. I have looked here is the westrand(i call it the "woes" rand)and have not found the gogga vodka yet. . And trust me the name woesrand fits the profiles of some locals in town.



Eish sorry bra, that's one I have never tasted myself, as for the west, isn't that cowboys in Subaru territory?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ASCIIcat (22/8/17)

Hardtail1969 said:


> Eish sorry bra, that's one I have never tasted myself, as for the west, isn't that cowboys in Subaru territory?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well I don't quite have a Subaru yet... only just moved this side. But yeah, we're all cowboys out here


----------



## antonherbst (22/8/17)

Hardtail1969 said:


> Eish sorry bra, that's one I have never tasted myself, as for the west, isn't that cowboys in Subaru territory?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No the only "scubaro's we have here is the wheel burrows to cart the "cheap" vodka around for the weekends. I wanted to sell that gogga vodka to the locals.


----------



## antonherbst (22/8/17)

ASCIIcat said:


> Well I don't quite have a Subaru yet... only just moved this side. But yeah, we're all cowboys out here



You should try to get the local "breeker" presidency tshirt in this town. . 

Minimum requirements are

Help my sterk lyk hempie
A boep
Color faded pt shorts
Extremly old flip flops
A shoulder tattoo
A baseball cap worn wrong way around
A bumper bashed cherry qq3
A gogga vodka and a 2lt coke

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ASCIIcat (22/8/17)

antonherbst said:


> You should try to get the local "breeker" presidency tshirt in this town. .
> 
> Minimum requirements are
> 
> ...


Can you hook me up with some of this infamous gogga vodka?


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/8/17)




----------



## ASCIIcat (22/8/17)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> View attachment 105201


At what point do you drink the vodka?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ashley A (22/8/17)

Stosta said:


> Good advice @DaveH ...Personally I like to think that my tanks are assembled by these beautiful chinese girls...



Oh, but they are.

I saw it them on Megafactory on Discovery channel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/8/17)

ASCIIcat said:


> At what point do you drink the vodka?



Highly recommended both pre and post cleaning.

Strong advice for those of us in the drought stricken Cape Town

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (22/8/17)

ASCIIcat said:


> Can you hook me up with some of this infamous gogga vodka?



If you read some of the earlier posts you mogjt have seen i am also on the look out for it. Might just make a man a half milionaier in this town.


----------



## Hardtail1969 (22/8/17)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Highly recommended both pre and post cleaning.
> 
> Strong advice for those of us in the drought stricken Cape Town
> 
> View attachment 105202



But I saw on YouTube that vape town has all these hidden under the mountain rivers and streams and stuff ? How can there be a water shortage?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

